# Business "giveaways"/gifts - help needed for suppliers



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Does anyone have recommendations for a business gift/giveaway supplier in the UAE (or surrounding countries)?

Specifically, I am looking for suppliers of:
- USB Sticks
- Pens
- Computer bags
- Power plug changer
- Laser pointer/presentation key
and..other stuff like that.

thanks
-mike/md000


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

if you find a decent one please by all means let me know, A couple of companies have visited me but their catalogues are soooooo boring and blah. Let me know if you get too desperate and I'd be happy to PM you the contacts.


----------

